# Three New Phrags



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mem Dick Clements





Tall Tails




Living Fire




Hi Everyone. I am grinning from ear to ear at the moment as I have just taken delivery of three fabulous phrags. Mem. Dick Clements, Tall Tails and Living Fire. So, I now need to know how to get these beauties to bloom for me. I got a Mont Fallu just over a month ago and I can see that it is now just staring to push up two spikes!!  So, it is possible for me to get them to bloom as long as I am aware of the culture requirements. Any advice for a novice like me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 7, 2011)

They are beautiful, healthy plants Susie but it may take some time for them to flower. So be patient. As for culture notes, this forum has ample information for you. You can begin by looking into the phrag photo section.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Shiva said:


> They are beautiful, healthy plants Susie but it may take some time for them to flower. So be patient. As for culture notes, this forum has ample information for you. You can begin by looking into the phrag photo section.



Patients is a virtue I don't have but I will try to be patient!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Sep 7, 2011)

Your plants will teach you, not only patience, love and tender care too.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> Your plants will teach you, not only patience, love and tender care too.



Thank you Lycaste. I will give it my best shot! Would you say that they were blooming sized plants?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 7, 2011)

What is the pot size?


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What is the pot size?



On the Tall Tails it is 12 cm, on the Dick Clements it is 9.5 cm and on the Living Fire it is 12cm. I think I've been had haven't I? These aren't blooming sized plants. I just spoke to him again and he told me that they were small due to them being species. But the label clearly states that they are hybrids!!


----------



## Marc (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a Dick Clements is doing quite well allthough I am pretty curious what light level this besseae hybrid feel with.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2011)

I've seen all kinds of besseae hybrids bloom off small plants like these, (especially of pushed with strong lighting), but generally these like to bloom from mulitple growths plants.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Marc said:


> I have a Dick Clements is doing quite well allthough I am pretty curious what light level this besseae hybrid feel with.



Apparently they like medium levels 1000 - 2000 foot candles.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2011)

Tall Tails looks like 2 mature size growths.
MDC possibly,
Living Fire unlikely.
Keep in mind that when a plant is classified BS it could take a year to bloom. 
Were you 'taken'? - Don't know what you paid, so can't say but they do look to be good healthy plants!


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Tall Tails looks like 2 mature size growths.
> MDC possibly,
> Living Fire unlikely.
> Keep in mind that when a plant is classified BS it could take a year to bloom.
> Were you 'taken'? - Don't know what you paid, so can't say but they do look to be good healthy plants!



Well I paid £20.00 for the MDC, and £25 for the other two. The Living Fire has four leads on it and the Tall Tails came with a blasted spike sheaf in the crown. So I don't know. When I asked about the small size I was told that it was because they are species?? I don't think so somehow.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I've seen all kinds of besseae hybrids bloom off small plants like these, (especially of pushed with strong lighting), but generally these like to bloom from mulitple growths plants.



My MDC is very swollen at the base so maybe it could flower for me soon. I still think that he's done a crafty move on me but as long as they're healthy I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2011)

Marc said:


> I have a Dick Clements is doing quite well allthough I am pretty curious what light level this besseae hybrid feel with.





Susie11 said:


> Apparently they like medium levels 1000 - 2000 foot candles.


My MDC blooms medium light levels, an easy keeper, grower, bloomer.



Susie11 said:


> Well I paid £20.00 for the MDC, and £25 for the other two.


Doesn't sound too bad, depends on what's available & the prices for London, I can only speak for here in the states. Number of growths is also a consideration in pricing.


Susie11 said:


> The Living Fire has four leads on it and the Tall Tails came with a blasted spike sheaf in the crown. So I don't know. When I asked about the small size I was told that it was because they are species?? I don't think so somehow.


The 2 larger, older growths could possibly bloom in a year, the other 2 growths, IMO would be a couple of years.
If Tall Tails came with a blasted spike then it's definitely BS! Too bad about that, it should have been removed if it blasted before shipping. The other growth should bloom next season/year.
Species - sounds like that person doesn't quite know what they're talking about!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2011)

Susie11 said:


> On the Tall Tails it is 12 cm, on the Dick Clements it is 9.5 cm and on the Living Fire it is 12cm. I think I've been had haven't I? These aren't blooming sized plants. I just spoke to him again and he told me that they were small due to them being species. But the label clearly states that they are hybrids!!





Susie11 said:


> Well I paid £20.00 for the MDC, and £25 for the other two. The Living Fire has four leads on it and the Tall Tails came with a blasted spike sheaf in the crown. So I don't know. When I asked about the small size I was told that it was because they are species?? I don't think so somehow.



Those names are hybrid names -- makes me wonder if they are mislabeled or if the seller doesn't know what he's talking about. 

The prices you paid are fair for plants that are "blooming size," and they do look healthy. If they are indeed what the plant tags say they are, you have 3 very fine hybrids.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 8, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> My MDC blooms medium light levels, an easy keeper, grower, bloomer.
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound too bad, depends on what's available & the prices for London, I can only speak for here in the states. Number of growths is also a consideration in pricing.
> ...



Well I agree with you about hte person not knowing what they were on about but I think that it was more so to see if I knew what was what. I didn't argue with her when she said that they were small due to being species, I just said 'oh. o.k then' so she must have thought that I was quite possibly dumb or ignorant in the orchid world hence why I mangaed to end up with smaller plants than I expected but never the less, I will keep them, love them and hopefully do right by them and maybe just maybe, they'll give me a spike one day.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 8, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Those names are hybrid names -- makes me wonder if they are mislabeled or if the seller doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> The prices you paid are fair for plants that are "blooming size," and they do look healthy. If they are indeed what the plant tags say they are, you have 3 very fine hybrids.



The seller probably expected me not to know the difference and he actually got away with it because I have kept them as opposed to sending them back but I don't know. I actually like the fact that I'll have the responsibility of getting them ready to flower. I couldn't have parted with them once they were in my house anyway. I have just ordered another one too. I know, I should wait until I am sure that I can give them the right culture but I just had to have it. Besseae var flavum. This is definitely a blooming size as it will be delivered in bud!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Good luck.



Thank you.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice buys!! I hope they flower wonderfully for you!!


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 9, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Nice buys!! I hope they flower wonderfully for you!!




So do I.


----------

